# Can you unwatch a thread?



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

As the title suggests, can you stop a thread from appearing on the 'view your posts' page after you have commented on it?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

not that I know of, you can stop getting e-mail notifications by clicking unsubscribe at the bottom of the thread


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Smeds said:


> As the title suggests, can you stop a thread from appearing on the 'view your posts' page after you have commented on it?


Now that would be cool and useful, how about it guys?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it'd be a blessing :lol:


----------

